# Demagnetizing CD's brings out more SQ???



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

So according to the company Furutech they sell a device that supposedly brings out better SQ by demagnetizing the CD. Might I add Solen sells that piece of equipment for $2,563.70 each. They even make a brush that Solen sells for $141.00 because they claim CD's carry a static discharge when being removed from their cases.

Does this really matter???

https://solen.ca/documents/pdf/furutech/demag_data_sheet.pdf


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I cannot believe there would be anyone gullible enough to fall for that.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, CDs are part aluminum part acrylic....soooo....the thought of "de-magnetizing" them is...well...


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

From that PDF file;

Total Harmonic
Distortion % THD = 70,99% 

ROFL


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

CDT FAN said:


> I cannot believe there would be anyone gullible enough to fall for that.


You must be new to this planet!


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Demagnetization gets rid of the lifeless, sterile sound common in untreated CDs...


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Maybe useful for CD player that comes with stylus pickup. Heheheh

Look Ma, there is no laser anymore just like Grandma turntable....Whew....


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

asawendo said:


> Maybe useful for CD player that comes with stylus pickup. Heheheh
> 
> Look Ma, there is no laser anymore just like Grandma turntable....Whew....



Jokes on you buddy, my grandma has one of these:


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Jokes on you buddy, my grandma has one of these:


So you must buy one Bro


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> So according to the company Furutech they sell a device that supposedly brings out better SQ by demagnetizing the CD. Might I add Solen sells that piece of equipment for $2,563.70 each. They even make a brush that Solen sells for $141.00 because they claim CD's carry a static discharge when being removed from their cases.
> 
> Does this really matter???
> 
> https://solen.ca/documents/pdf/furutech/demag_data_sheet.pdf


wow, that is all I can say. even if you made a CD out of pure neodymium, and burned an album on it. what would the magnetism do? you are reading it with a laser. (thats light BTW  )

Companies sell directional RCAS too, people who have more money than sense will buy anything if they are told it is better.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Directional RCAs make sense, if the shield is grounded at one end


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

benny said:


> Directional RCAs make sense, if the shield is grounded at one end


Lol, that is not what I meant I you know it, ha ha

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

To go along with this, I sell the magic smoke in a can. If your electronics let the smoke out, you can buy the smoke in a can to refill your prized possessions. Only $99.95/bottle, minimum 5. Free shipping when you call in the next 10 minutes. Operators are standing by!

Eric


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't forget to disconnect all the electronics in the house except the stereo. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Luck of education is pure heaven for crooks selling this ****, magnetic fuel treatment, air intake turbines, etc
unbefuckingbelievable.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

"There is a sucker born every minute"
- PT Barnum


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Luck of education is pure heaven for crooks selling this ****, magnetic fuel treatment, air intake turbines, etc
> unbefuckingbelievable.


2 computer fans in the intake tract and you do 200mph wheelies all day!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

While you're ordering a demag cd....get a set of these. Claims to "elevate" your sound


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

this is one of my favorites! since CD are made from mylar I beleive, a non-magnetic material, lol.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll remagnetize them to a positive polarity so the positive pole is facing up to maximize the aura fields sought out by the metallica components in the cd player. Special price for diyma members! $1k per cd! $9k for 10! but wait! order now and i'll double DOUBLE DOUBLE your offer! thats 20 cds for $9k! wow what a bargain!


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

You'd have to be a fool to spend your money on something like that. If you are truly serious about sound quality you need to get some Brilliant Pebbles:
http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

rich20730 said:


> You'd have to be a fool to spend your money on something like that. If you are truly serious about sound quality you need to get some Brilliant Pebbles:
> Brilliant Pebbles Advanced Audio Video Tweak


wow! $400 for rocks in zip lock bags! I am in the wrong business if people actually pay money for that.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

rich20730 said:


> You'd have to be a fool to spend your money on something like that. If you are truly serious about sound quality you need to get some Brilliant Pebbles:
> Brilliant Pebbles Advanced Audio Video Tweak


that whole website is dedicated to this crap. I bet he laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

omg placing a phone call that has "pulses" and teleportation tweaks? WTF?! Audio Acccessories - Teleportation Tweak, Long Distance Telephone


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

"The original glass bottles for Brilliant Pebbles have been replaced by clear zip lock bags, which have a more linear response than glass."

"Brilliant Pebbles will enhance the performance of your audio system so your favorite music and even your experience playing online fantasy games will become a mind blowing auditory experience."

OMG that is hilarious, but they are losing out on so much more money. They should sell more linear and signal directional scotch tape for mounting the brilliant pebbles.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

WRX2010 said:


> "The original glass bottles for Brilliant Pebbles have been replaced by clear zip lock bags, which have a more linear response than glass."
> 
> "Brilliant Pebbles will enhance the performance of your audio system so your favorite music and even your experience playing online fantasy games will become a mind blowing auditory experience."
> 
> OMG that is hilarious, but they are losing out on so much more money. *They should sell more linear and signal directional scotch tape for mounting the brilliant pebbles.*


so wrong! I thought the exact same thing! plain scotch tape is going to toally ruin the linear response of those tumbled rocks they found on the side of the road.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

minbari said:


> so wrong! I thought the exact same thing! plain scotch tape is going to toally ruin the linear response of those tumbled rocks they found on the side of the road.


i thought they were the museum gift shop rocks that are like $1 a lb.


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

minbari said:


> so wrong! I thought the exact same thing! plain scotch tape is going to toally ruin the linear response of those tumbled rocks they found on the side of the road.


I use double-sided tape which is omni directional and also better for trapping resonances.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

spl152db said:


> i thought they were the museum gift shop rocks that are like $1 a lb.



pft! I wouldnt pay $1/lbs for rocks I can get for free on the side of the road! besides the ones on the side of the road are already absorbing the resonances of the cars driving by, so they have been trained already. training rocks is hard!




rich20730 said:


> I use double-sided tape which is omni directional and also better for trapping resonances.



yes, but the sticky side on the outside of the tape will also trap free radicals. very bad!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

This is, without a doubt, the most ridiculous things I've ever seen in my life. I thought nothing would top Signal Cable's $80 magic extension cord but I think this just did it. I mean I would buy one of those idiotic $40 sets of cable risers before this. 

Never underestimate the home audio fanatic community I guess.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

its on par as being as idiotic as those chunks of wood you put on the speaker feet that absorb resonances.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> This is, without a doubt, the most ridiculous things I've ever seen in my life. I thought nothing would top Signal Cable's $80 magic extension cord but I think this just did it. I mean I would buy one of those idiotoc $40 sets of cable risers before this.
> 
> Never underestimate the home audio fanatic community I guess.


When you hear a difference with that, you know you're smoking too much of the stuff


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

sqnut said:


> When you hear a difference with that, you know you're smoking too much of the stuff


We should post these over on the Polk site Arun. Just create the thread, link to the web page and maybe stick a couple pictures then just walk away and watch the show.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> We should post these over on the Polk site Arun. Just create the thread, link to the web page and maybe stick a couple pictures then just walk away and watch the show.


ROFL, you are soooo wicked. Love the idea


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rich20730 said:


> You'd have to be a fool to spend your money on something like that. If you are truly serious about sound quality you need to get some Brilliant Pebbles:
> Brilliant Pebbles Advanced Audio Video Tweak


Yes, but it`s fraud and must must be prosecuted. 
sellers like those should be put in jail.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

You guys will love these:

SoundStage! - The Audio Authority - www.SoundStage.com - Shunyata Research Dark Field Cable Elevators

_"Under the speaker cables, however, there was an appreciable improvement in resolution and a darker background not unlike the effect of using the Hydra Model-8, but it was admittedly on a smaller scale. Sonic images were given more body and definition. On a couple of SACDs I felt that there was improvement in high-frequency resolution in particular."_


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Yes, but it`s fraud and must must be prosecuted.
> sellers like those should be put in jail.


I don't know man, I kinda think that if you're dumb enough to think paying $300 and taping a bag of rocks onto your RCA cables could possibly enhance your sound system, you don't deserve that $300. Consumers have an obligation to do a little research too and in this case, just exercising a little common sense would he good enough.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> I don't know man, I kinda think that if you're dumb enough to think paying $300 and taping a bag of rocks onto your RCA cables could possibly enhance your sound system, you don't deserve that $300. Consumers have an obligation to do a little research too and in this case, just exercising a little common sense would he good enough.


caveat emptor at its best!

I agree.

I dont think you can claim fraud of a product that changes a subjective quality of something that cant be measured.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

minbari said:


> its on par as being as idiotic as those chunks of wood you put on the speaker feet that absorb resonances.


If you mean something that isolates the speaker cabinets from the floor, there's any number of blocks, cones, spikes, and whatever you can imagine that serve that purpose. I'm sure they have _some_ merit - like making the bass from your home theater subwoofer less bothersome to your neighbors if you live in an apartment


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> If you mean something that isolates the speaker cabinets from the floor, there's any number of blocks, cones, spikes, and whatever you can imagine that serve that purpose. I'm sure they have _some_ merit - like making the bass from your home theater subwoofer less bothersome to your neighbors if you live in an apartment


no I mean the ones that are made out of "special" african ebony that claim they add "energy to music" through the alignment of the grain of the wood and microtubes of blah blah blah............


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

minbari said:


> this is one of my favorites! since CD are made from mylar I beleive, a non-magnetic material, lol.


Polycarbonate, actually


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't that the stuff used to freeze Han Solo?


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Polycarbonate, actually


I meant the inner layer that the laser burns. Believe that is mylar

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

That what most of the lenses in your glasses are made out of too. Crazy. They still make plastic lenses but people like polycarbonate cause it's lighter and thinner for the same prescription.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

HOly **** do people pay for this kind of stuff? I need to open a web store with random crap I find around the house and make up awesome functions for it. Even if that rocks in a bag guy sold one of those that would be awesome.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

rich20730 said:


> You'd have to be a fool to spend your money on something like that. If you are truly serious about sound quality you need to get some Brilliant Pebbles:
> Brilliant Pebbles Advanced Audio Video Tweak


I've seen lots of BS, but I think this one takes the cake.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I can't stand it. I went to the cable elevator website and read a bunch of marketing hooey. Then, I noticed a tab called "Technical".

Here, have your own fun:

Shunyata Research: Technical


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

> n the floor in room corners, Large size Brilliant Pebbles reduces comb filter effects caused by very high sound pressure levels that develop in the corners when music is playing - as much as 3 or 4 times higher than the average sound pressure level in the room!! The Large size Brilliant Pebbles is also effective on tube amp Output Transformers; on top of speaker cabinets; and on armboards of turntables. Other effective locations include on top of Tube Traps; on side walls at the first reflection points; on the wall behind the listener position at points of high pressure; or anywhere in the 3 dimensional space of the room where a sharp rise in sound pressure relative to the average sound pressure in the room is measured using a test tone and sound pressure meter. Price $129 each.


Woot?!?


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I can't stand it. I went to the cable elevator website and read a bunch of marketing hooey. Then, I noticed a tab called "Technical".
> 
> Here, have your own fun:
> 
> Shunyata Research: Technical


I love these guys. Always good for a laugh. What audio gear is going to be pulling 100 to 200 amps at 120v.  most of their measurements are totaly irrelivent.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Gotta love their E-TRON series cables Shunyata Research: Products: Signal Cables ...must be a hot seller here in french canadia...where the word ETRON , in french, is the equivalent to the word TURD.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I can't stand it. I went to the cable elevator website and read a bunch of marketing hooey. Then, I noticed a tab called "Technical".
> 
> Here, have your own fun:
> 
> Shunyata Research: Technical


 I love it, must be a hell of a company
Shunyata Research prefers to let its unanimous reviews, countless awards, interviews and endorsements from the world's foremost studios, engineers and record producers speak for us.

The support for Shunyata products within the review and professional realm is unmatched. Our Professional Endorsements and customer comments speak volumes about our products. Anyone seeking state of the art performance from music or film systems should consider Shunyata Research products as the industry reference for performance and value.

Please email us your comments at: [email protected] today!
We all should write them an email.


----------

